# If you were gonna die tomorrow...



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

What would you change?

I just woke up to the news that a guy from my boxing club was killed by a car when he was out jogging the other night. This guy once spent time in prison, but by the time I knew him, he was a devout Christian who lived a clean and healthy lifestyle, worked out like crazy, and had ridiculously low body fat that made us all jealous. He'll be missed, but the turnaround he accomplished with his life is nothing short of amazing. 

The life transformation he acheived before he died should be an example for us all. He wasn't perfect - he still had his slips - but what he did manage to change was pretty amazing. I truly think if he'd known what was coming, other than saying a few goodbyes, he would've been ready because he was living a life he could be proud of.

It makes me think of whether I'd be ready if I knew I were going to die tomorrow. Have I tried as best I could to beat my issues? Even if I'm not perfect, have I at least made progress that I can take pride in? What do I realistically have the power to change?

These are things I sometimes think about, but something like this really drives it home. Any of us could go at any time, and I'd rather my last few seconds not be spent filled with regrets.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Die tomorrow? That doesn't leave much time to plan. I'd probably cook up a 4 lb lobster tail from Pike Place market and then have sex with my gf. Then I'd get drunk and watch a couple comedies.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

You mean something I would change in my life? I guess I'd try and forgive my dad and be less of a dick to some people.

But if I was about to die in 24 hours I'd buy about 2 grams of heroin, 2-3 ounces of weed, a little bit of coke and a bottle of some good, expensive whiskey and spend the day getting high as Hell with all my close friends. Then, right before the 24 hour mark hit, I'd load up a rig with enough h to kill me and die in the most intense nod I've ever had.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

First I'd find a dirty bookie. Then I'd bet on my death at ingenuously good odds, write a will, and leave everything to my family.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess i'd talk to my family and set some things straight.Then i'd hang my old best buddies and ask them if they could take me rallying,do some burnouts and have some fun.After a good chat with them I'd call up everyone i used to know from school and say "COME DOWN AND PARTY".Then i would make ammends with some and just have a damn good night but i wouldn't get drunk, maybe a beer or 2.

Then once everyone or most people leaves i will center myself man.Go outside, sit under a tree and just die..if anyone wants to watch they can if they want.Cremated, sprinkle my ashes somewhere.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

go to the bank,, show a gun and ask for money,, give it to everyone I love and any poor I may c in the street,,,+ other things,,,, may be killing saomeone! not sure


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

idk, to be honest. i would want to talk to my family who i ignore, and other people. but maybe i'd just do nothing.


----------



## masticatedZagreus (Jun 28, 2011)

Call her.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I wish I had an answer for that but I REALLY don't know. I probably wouldn't give a **** about SA for once and would just do something really exciting and fun. Then I would say to my friends/family that I love them, since I never say it. Oh, and I would want my last minutes of life to be at night, in my favourite beach, looking at the stars, smoking my last cigarrete and listening to Pink Floyd on my ipod. 

Lots of stuff would come to my mind if I really thought I was going to die tomorrow, I'm sure, but it's an hypothetical situation, so that's what I think I would want to do. Maybe I'd end up doing completely different stuff :stu


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, if I were going to die tomorrow, I wouldn't have very much time to change anything, and it wouldn't matter anyway. I'm not sure it's possible to die without regrets. Everybody ****s up in ways they wish they hadn't. All you can do is strive to learn from the mistakes you make and forgive yourself for the ones you've made in the past.


----------



## finch (Jun 6, 2011)

if i knew i was dying tomorrow? be extremely happy to family and let them remember me like that.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Id probably go out with a boom...

Id try to make people understand that life could be so much better than it is now. Id go on the news and try to let the world know that theres so much more to life than money and stress.

I think about this alot for some reason haha. Im always worried that i have cancer or some terrible life destroying disease.... Besides SA of course.


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

I would try and change the relationship with my family. Me being more communicating with them. Being a better person be confident. Also I would change the sluggish running engine in my integra and upgrade to a k20 vtec or any b or h series v-tec engine and smash in it going 100mph and plus on some kind of good high. Not good but like dammmnnnn. That some good Shiet. Hahah.


----------

